# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Dream totem ideas besides the ones used in Inception?

## BenDover

what are some good ideas for totems. they may not be the most effective of reality checks but i would definately like to try them out but i need ideas. but not the ones used in inception e.g. the top, bishop or dice.  :smiley:

----------


## Arch

The concept doesn't work because it is far too complex usually for us (when not very concious and just starting to realise we are dreaming) to be able to detect sensitive quantities of an object like its weight, the way it behaves, ect.
Another problem might be the fact that the success rate would be so low that you would start to assume that your not dreaming when you 'use' the totem.
But give it ago, it's definitely not a popular method, but if you discover a way please tell us your experience.  :wink2:

----------


## Matte87

If you would have been carrying it around with you all your life and thought something like: "If this thing has only 6 sides, I'm definitely no dreaming" then perhaps it would work. The totems are just a different version of RC's. Do them instead, way more reliable.

----------


## Kona

Yeah like Matte said, just do the regular DILD if you are going for the more reality check reliant technique. (Not saying DILD relies on them just saying it uses them). None of us here at Dreamviews really do the Inception style induction technique. Regular reality checks paired with awareness works far better than having to carry something around in your pocket all day. Plus it will take you mind a lot longer to get used to having the "totem" in your pocket for it to transition into your dreams. DILD is a lot quicker to learn.

Anyways, good luck!

----------


## Stubert

I keep reading about people trying to use totems for an RC but I thought that this was not the point of them in the movie. Isn't the point of them to see if you are in your dream or someone elses? I mean the idea is that as only you know the weighting of the item or w/e property you choose if you are in someone else's dream it would be wrong. Surely in your own dream the totem would be the same as in waking life?

----------

